

Craigslist, Ebay Face Off in Closely Watched Trial - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202436147493&src=EMC-Email&et=editorial&bu=Law.com&pt=LAWCOM%20Newswire&cn=NW_20091208&kw=Craigslist%2C%20eBay%20Face%20Off%20in%20Closely%20Watched%20Trial

======
ams6110
_lawyers for Craigslist set out in their cross-examinations Monday to show
that it was eBay that had engaged in deceptive acts by hiding its intention to
launch a competing classified site, Kijiji, and misusing confidential
information it had gleaned through its dealings with Craigslist._

Don't they have to show actual damages? I mean, who uses Kijiji?

~~~
tokenadult
Business relationships can have various kinds of fiduciary duties even if
breach of those duties results in minimal economic harms. The gravity of the
harms might influence the damages awarded in the judgment of the case, but one
party (or the other) acting contrary to a fiduciary duty would still influence
what judgment results (who wins or loses).

The well written news article submitted here reports "a judge on the Delaware
Chancery Court began hearing testimony Monday in a corporate governance battle
between eBay, the popular online auction site, and Craigslist, the online
classified advertising site." So the governing law is the corporations law of
the state of Delaware, and there must be a large body of precedents in that
jurisdiction (which is the favored state of the United States for forming
business corporations) about what the duties are of various parties to
business transactions under contract theories in situations that might lead to
corporate mergers. This should be an interesting case.

And, yes, I am a lawyer, although most of the incorporation law I practice is
nonprofit incorporation in my own state, not for-profit incorporation in
Delaware.

